# WIN a Free Copy of LA Modern Percussion!



## ChrisSiuMusic (Sep 18, 2019)

Hi friends! I’m hosting my first composition contest, and courtesy of Audio Ollie, you have the chance to win a free copy of LAMP! 

This is a composition contest focused (predictably) around percussion, so show me your chops in an original track featuring some awesome percussion hits and patterns! 

Please watch the video for more details.  Thank you!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Sep 25, 2019)

Hi everyone! There’s just under 1 week left to enter the contest. Most of the entries have been great so far!


----------



## LudovicVDP (Sep 26, 2019)

I'd be curious to know how many entries you'll get... 

Still working on mine.


----------



## Brian Nowak (Sep 28, 2019)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Hi everyone! There’s just under 1 week left to enter the contest. Most of the entries have been great so far!



I'm slated to finish my piece tomorrow. What can I say? I love to push the deadlines!


----------



## tmm (Sep 30, 2019)

Got mine in with 10 min to spare


----------



## Brian Nowak (Sep 30, 2019)

tmm said:


> Got mine in with 10 min to spare



Yeah I made it with just about an hour to spare. Weeeeeee!


----------



## LudovicVDP (Oct 7, 2019)

Got more entries that you thought you would?


----------



## karelpsota (Oct 8, 2019)

Can we still submit a track if we already own LAMP?


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Oct 8, 2019)

Thanks for entering everyone! Here's the results video, and the link to hear everyone's submissions is in the description box.


----------



## Alex Niedt (Oct 8, 2019)

Here's my 2nd place entry, all Berlin Percussion with no additional processing


----------



## LudovicVDP (Oct 8, 2019)

Congratz to the winners!
Link is blocked at work so I'll listen to the submissions later. I'm curious


----------

